

Anti-piracy group uses musician's music without permission on anti-piracy ad - Brajeshwar
http://torrentfreak.com/copyright-corruption-scandal-surrounds-anti-piracy-campaign-111201/?_

======
SimonPStevens
What reason does any normal person on the street have to pay for music when
even those campaigning against piracy aren't.

I think it's about time we abandoned this archaic distribution model with
publishers and distributers getting the lions share of the revenue. I would
much prefer to pay the content creators directly.

What would be really cool is if platforms like iTunes started allowing
musicians to submit music directly to the service. Obviously there would need
to be controls and filtering of some kind, but surely something could work.

